# Help!  Need some advice on Anti-freeze, mine leaked out.



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have my radiator filled up with water, just so I could get down to the Store for anti-freeze.  I used a Gallon, full gallon, of water before it topped off by the way.  I had a new radiator and hoses put in back home in Roseburg, last Spring.  It's never been quite right, but I can't get to a mechanic, nor the one that did the work.  So I just want to try and keep it going as I plan to move after Feb.

Ok, so now I have the big jut of Prestone "concentrated", a radiator full of water, and need some advice on getting enough antifreeze in there to get me through these freezing temps at night.  I can't crawl under my truck, but there is a neighbor that would help me but they are gone.  Maybe won't be back tonight.

I was wondering if while I'm running the truck, the water still goes down a little.  So if I just put as much anti freeze as I can could that be enough?  I know this will sound stupid but I am thinking 1/2 a cup might fit in, at best  Hep me, hep me, LOL!!

Wait, how about sucking some water out with a straw:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2014)

Is there a "pet cock"  (valve) down @ the bottom of the rad. ?  If so, You can drain out as much as you need to.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

yes, pretty sure that's how my friend Danny drained it.  I don't know if I can do it though John.   It takes 1/2 and 1/2 I see, half water, half anti F.  I'll see what I can find as far as a valve.  I'm just afraid if I was to get down on the ground, I may not get back up, plus I'm not sure what to empty the water into. We are in this Park so they are sooooo picky and I can't tell for sure how much of my anti F was left, I don't think much.  The rad took a gal of water, and it a B3000 Mazda pickup, like a Ford Ranger so not sure of Rad capacity??


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok John,

I got it.  I had trouble, but I finally covered my engine/radiator/hoses with a blanket, then two more on top for good measure.  Tomorrow I will be able to see again (daylight) and I can empty the rad. and add my 50/50 mix.  Thanks buddy for answering my cry for help  Happy New year to you John!!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2014)

A leak in the cooling system can be hard to find, if it is a small leak.  Could be radiator, hose, heater core, heater hose, water pump...anything.  If you can't get to a shop/mechanic soon, you might go to an auto parts store or a Walmart, etc., and buy a bottle of "Bar's Leak Radiator Stop Leak".  A 16 oz. bottle should cost about $6, and for a 4 cylinder engine, 1/2 bottle should be about right.  Put it in, and drive for several miles, to let the cooling system warm up good.  Keep the remainder handy, and also keep a jug of 50/50 anti freeze with you as you drive around.  Don't let the engine overheat, as that could result in some serious repair costs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok Don, that sounds like something to try next.  My friend Danny found this itti, bitti hose thing that wasn't connected right.  But then, these months later, I find I am leaking, VERY slow, but have to watch it.  I will do like you say and give'er a try, thank you much and happy happy new years!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it leaking so that you can see evidence of a leak in the spot where you park? It would look sort of greenish and maybe a little iridescent, and there will be blow-by on the engine/in the engine compartment.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

No but that happens with my nose, LOL, I'm sorry Georgia, LOL!

Ok, on occasion, I will see a bit of a puddle, but it is about the size of a 45 record (remember those ).  I dropped the ball instead of keeping an eye on it.  I figure some mechanic says he fixed it, I know, never trust a mechanic.  I am going to do Don's idea as I haven't tried it, Stop Leak, or whatever.  Then carry 1/2 and 1/2 mix of antifreeze, checking the RAD probably ever week.

I get a bit of red rust still, on and around the cap, even after 3 flushes, if that's what blow by is.  Happy New Year Georgia!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Ok, on occasion, I will see a bit of a puddle, but it is about the size of a 45 record (remember those ).  I dropped the ball instead of keeping an eye on it.  I figure some mechanic says he fixed it, I know, never trust a mechanic.  I am going to do Don's idea as I haven't tried it, Stop Leak, or whatever.  Then carry 1/2 and 1/2 mix of antifreeze, checking the RAD probably ever week.



The size of a 45 record?!?

That's a pretty big leak. Leaks that size often start off the size of a 78, and then they move quickly to a 33-1/3!!! 

Seriously, that's more than just a "little leak" - try to get it taken care of before too long. 

I think "blow-by" would be indications of antifreeze on the inside of the hood, on your air filter, outside surfaces of hoses and wires, etc. I've had blow-by in a few of my cars - it ain't pretty.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok Phil, no blow-by that anyone, or I have seen.  The last puddle I saw was very small, but I realize a 45 was exaggerating.  The biggest problem is, it was leaking when I wasn't looking, which I don't check like I should.  I'll try the stop-leak but also take your advice and get it checked by someone when I can.  Thanks much, and thanks Georgia, I don't think I thanked you too denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys, wheres the plug I have to pull out to let the water out:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

That is the RAD for the '94 B3000 Mazda PU by the way.  I have a pan to catch the water etc.  Can I pull out the plug with my hand or do I need a tool?  Can someone come over, :lofl:


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2015)

On most Cars/pickups, the drain plug is at the lowest point of the drivers side of the radiator...usually facing towards the rear of the vehicle.  Per your picture, the small "nipple" on the lower Right is probably the plug.  Most of the time, a simple pair of pliers is about the only tool needed to loosen it.  On Most vehicles, there is a "ridge" that can be gripped by the pliers, and most turn CCW to loosen.  Once you start to loosen it, fluid should start to flow...Don't try to remove the plug completely.  If you just want to drain it partially, re-tighten the plug when you feel you have let enough out.  The best way is to drain it completely, then refill it with fresh water 2 or 3 times to Flush out most of the dirt and goo, before adding the new Anti-Freeze.  However, that is a bit of a time consuming Warm Day project, or something better left to a mechanic.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh thanks Don, the warmest the day is gonna get is 50 which is right about now, so I'm headed out in a few  Will take a flashlight and see what I can see  I do add the stop-leak after the rad is full again right?  I read that so think it's right denise


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2015)

If you buy some Stop Leak, just follow the instructions on the label.  Usually, you add the stop leak, top off the radiator, then drive the car a bit to allow the solution to circulate completely.  

This is a bad time of year to have any car problems, unless you have a heated garage to work in.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

All done.  I was able to do most on my own, and then my friend Dan showed up, and he and his dad looked it over and said they are fairly certain the water is coming out through the cap.  So first, I'm going to replace the RAD cap, then I have my anti freeze in the truck so I can watch it close and fill up if I need it.

Thanks all for your help.  The stop-leak will be my next move if the new cap doesn't do the trick denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay!

It was starting to look like you'd have to carry a case of beer around in your vehicle, so you could quick drink it and then ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well that's one solution I hadn't thought of


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah, Yes...the radiator cap....I forgot about that.  An old cap could easily have a bad gasket, or a worn pressure spring...and cause a leak when the engine gets hot and begins to pressurize the radiator.  If that fixes your problem it will be an easy fix.  You should be able to get a new cap for under $10.  When you replace it, be careful, and do not open the cap when the engine is hot.  If there is a pressure buildup, and you open the cap, you could be scalded by hot water/antifreeze mix....best time to replace the cap would be first thing in the morning, Before you start up the engine.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, thanks for that Don, I will do as you say.  I am going tomorrow to get one, but will wait to put it on the next morning That way I'll be sure I'm ok to switch it out.  I had seen rusty water around the cap, and so had every guy that worked on my truck but I guess none of us had the smarts to try a new cap.  Plus, I "assumed" when I got a brand, new rad I would get a new cap as well fer cryin out loud.  So much I don't understand.  Oh well, I must have a guardian angel because that's a 94, and it's never broken down on me, never been stranded.  Only had to have the tow truck come I think 4 times in all these years, to get my keys out for me, LOL!  I'd say it's a good truck  It's got 162k on it and I am betting it will be going for quite awhile yet Good thing, doubt I'll ever be able to afford another  Thanks so much Don,

Denise


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup, rusty water residue around the cap is a sure sign of a problem in that area.  Usually when a radiator cap is working properly, any overflow goes into the Overflow tank...and not out onto the radiator surface....It sounds like this is your real problem.  I would try the cap first, and keep the Stop Leak in the back of your mind if you have further troubles.  

I, too, have an older truck, a '97 Dodge Dakota 4WD SLT.  It only has about 85K on it, and looks/runs like new.  We keep it because living way out in the country, we need a good 4WD vehicle, in case we have to go somewhere in bad weather.  I look at new trucks occasionally, see $40K to $60K on the sticker price, and then give the old Dodge a pat on the fender.  If I can keep it running like this, I may keep it forever.  It's gas mileage isn't that great, but no more than I drive it, it would take 3 lifetimes to break even on fuel savings.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh right on Don, I feel pretty much the same about my truck.  Although a lot more mileage and a couple dents.  It's only a 2-wheeler but what I love about mine is the cab-plus area, and the ease of hauling things in the back.  I bought a canopy for it shortly after I bought it.  The gas mileage is good on mine and I figured way back it was cheaper to put new parts in then buy another.

Thanks again for all your helpful info  It got down to freezing last night again but I was secure knowing I had my truck prepared  You can bet this silly broads going to keep a closer eye on things, and it will be easier with my retirement money coming in finally, when things need attention


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey, what's that big pool of red liquid under the back of your truck? 

*sniffs it*

Smells like transmission fluid ... 

:eek1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

bad boy!  Me and truck are doing well stinker:tongue:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2015)

nwlady said:


> bad boy!  Me and truck are doing well stinker:tongue:



I'm sorry ... I was just feeling ... evil.

I'm better now. :bi_polo:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well you put up with mine, turnabouts fair-play


----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully, a new radiator cap will fix your leak.  But, keep a close eye on it for a few days/weeks, as these kinds of things can be a bit intermittent.  I'm not a professional mechanic, but I pride myself in being able to keep pretty much everything running, and about the only time I have taken any vehicle to a dealer in recent years has been to get new tires.  So long as I'm physically able, I will do my own maintenance.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good for you Don, I will keep a close eye on things


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2015)

Just another thing about radiator caps - they often come in different temperature ratings; in other words, they open at different water temps. Hopefully you can check at the supply shop to find the original recommended temp rating.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 2, 2015)

Discounting all else, be very careful of any spilled Anti-Freeze, it attracts pets and when they drink it, it kills them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just another thing about radiator caps - they often come in different temperature ratings; in other words, they open at different water temps. Hopefully you can check at the supply shop to find the original recommended temp rating.



I have my manual Phil, I wonder if that will tell?  I'll check it out today


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Discounting all else, be very careful of any spilled Anti-Freeze, it attracts pets and when they drink it, it kills them.



I was aware of that so yesterday I caught all in a large, pan, then sealed all of it in plastic milk jugs to send to the dump/garbage man.  I then hosed down the driveway just in case.  I checked with my neighbor on that and he said I couldn't have had much if any the way I did it but I hosed it good.  We women can be very efficient you know LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok guys, please tell me it's normal for my truck to smell like a dairly farm after adding new Anti-freeze (Prestone)?? I don't smell it strong outside the truck, and there's not a dairy farm anywhere within 10 miles of here :sosad:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope it's not your heater core ... that's usually the cause of that smell in the cab.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 3, 2015)

Like Stu says....about the Only reason you might have some strange smell in the cab is if you have a leak in the heater core.  Watch your floorboard/floormats closely for any evidence of dampness if the smell doesn't go away soon.  A heater core is just a small radiator, and they do go bad after many years.  If that happens, you will Have to go to a garage to get it replaced....those rascals are usually buried deep under the dashboard.  Some Stop Leak MIGHT fix a pinhole sized leak in the core, but that is 50/50, at best.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I hope it's not your heater core ... that's usually the cause of that smell in the cab.



I have a new one Phil, part of the dough I put into the truck in 2013.  One reason I get frustrated, but I was taught years ago that when a truck/car gets old, everything in it will start dying off.  I'm ok with that as long as it isn't everything at once. If that happens, it's the city bus for me


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

Okay, it's good that you had that replaced. Maybe then it's a hose going to or from the core ... there aren't many other reasons that you would be getting that smell in the cab, unless it's coming in through your fresh-air vents (which I doubt - I don't think you would be using your vents in the winter).


----------



## Falcon (Jan 3, 2015)

Phil    there aren't many other reasons that you would be getting that smell in the cab,

  I can think of a few.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I can think of a few.



Well, yeah, sure, she might be taking a bath in the stuff to stay warm, but I discounted that possibility since it would require an AWFUL lot of antifreeze to fill the tub. 

Seriously ... what else could it be?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to let you boys keep guessing as I did figure it out The winner gets the 4 fruit-cakes I was sent for Xmas k?? Can't beat that deal:thumbsup1:

You say you need a clue??  Well, like I said, smelled sort of like a dairy  Who's going to go first here??


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, yeah, sure, she might be taking a bath in the stuff to stay warm, but I discounted that possibility since it would require an AWFUL lot of antifreeze to fill the tub.
> 
> Seriously ... what else could it be?



Gee wiz Phil, how big do you think I am:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You say you need a clue??  Well, like I said, smelled sort of like a dairy  Who's going to go first here??



You were smuggling cows in the vehicle?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I'm sorry Phil, nice try though, and now, for our next contestant??  You guys can ask for more clues!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, I feel you guys are going to need more clues, so here's the short version of the story:

She goes out and takes care of her antifreeze, just like the fellers tell her to.  All is well.  So now she is going to the store, not worries, and what's that??  It smells real bad in here, sort of like curdles milk, or worse.  Reminded me of driving by the dairy farms with all those cows.  Geesh, it isn't going away, roll down the windows.  The boys say it can't be anti freeze smellin like that.  Must be something else?  What is it? LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

It's the milk that fell under the front passenger seat back in 2005 ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2015)

:notfair:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nah, it would be dried up by now, you are getting warm though phil


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> :notfair:



LOL!! Right on Pappy, you are actually getting warm, in a way, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, I don't think anyone is that into figuring out my new dilemma, so I will just tell you "the rest of the story".

All was well except the overwhelming stinkie in my truck.  When I had started the truck to do all the running back and forth to make sure the rad was full, I had stepped in cat or dog poopee, whichever smells worse.  Then I proceeded to get it on my peddles, and the foot pad thingys.  No notice though as I jumped out and just shut the door as well as the hood.  Cleaned up my mess, and went inside.  A brown spot appeared on my sis's carpet, I was horrified, so I ran back out and took my shoes off.  Then I cleaned up her rug, after she gave me some great Oxy type cleaner, no more problem, right.

So then I have to run a couple errands, alas, the smell, what the hell? Anti-freeze?? I mean it didn't even cross my mind about the poopies.  Well, yesterday it finally dawned on me, geesh.  Well, it did smell like a dairy farm, or at least what happens when cows relieve themselves, the endops1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah, okay, I'm glad you made that connection at the end between "dairy" and "dog poop" - I've never opened a quart of milk yet that smelled like Fido did his business in it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

but, but, but when I drove by the dairy it was always stinkie like that, but I think it's a combo of the milk and, well, nevermind.  One thing for sure, I won't be walking on anyone's grass anytime soon, LOL!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 4, 2015)

Haha-Wes was just saying last week that they had a bad smell in the office at the body shop where he works. They lit matches,sprayed Febreeze,checked everywhere to try to figure out what it was. Finally Wes looked at his shoe.Yep,he`d stepped in something while feeding Jezebel before he left for work. And yes,on his floormats,brake pedal etc. So you`re not alone,Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Haha-Wes was just saying last week that they had a bad smell in the office at the body shop where he works. They lit matches,sprayed Febreeze,checked everywhere to try to figure out what it was. Finally Wes looked at his shoe.Yep,he`d stepped in something while feeding Jezebel before he left for work. And yes,on his floormats,brake pedal etc. So you`re not alone,Denise!



LOL, wow, that makes me feel so much better, LOL  The most embarrassing part is not being able to figure it out, LOL!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 5, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I was aware of that so yesterday I caught all in a large, pan, then sealed all of it in plastic milk jugs to send to the dump/garbage man.  I then hosed down the driveway just in case.  I checked with my neighbor on that and he said I couldn't have had much if any the way I did it but I hosed it good.  We women can be very efficient you know LOL



That's good that your garbage takes liquids because here anti freeze and most other automotive liquids are treated as hazardous material. A lot of auto stores will dispose of your old anti freeze if you buy there or the town or county has a procedure for hazardous material. Some gas stations will dispose of it as well. But trash or landfill is better than the streets or water table.

Also I like to clean up any residue treating with oil soak first, then sweep up and then scrub area with dish detergent & water with a hard bristle push broom then rinse.

On leaks at least check where under the car it is leaking/pooling because that would be a starting point for you or a mechanic to start trouble shooting. I was told "oozing" normal ie spots, once it's a puddle or obviously wet-danger.

One last thing. A lot Japanese Cars and GM tend to use pink anti freeze or dex cool. Do Not Mix Pink With Green Antifreeze. It will lead to clogging and/or accelerated corrosion.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank  you for all the info WIT, I am not sure about the garbage pick-up so I will call in a few and ask.  Thanks again because I didn't think of that at all denise


----------

